# Custom zipper sliders/tabs.



## SketchBox (Jan 4, 2008)

Has anybody here looked into any businesses that can manufacture custom metal tabs for the little handle part of a zipper, I'm thinking it would be a melt and mold technique with the metal and would be labour intensive I was just curious about it them as they add big time to the overall branding and finished quality of a hoody.


----------



## SketchBox (Jan 4, 2008)

my bad found a very old post on here about them, but if anybody wants to chime in that be cool too.


----------

